# What to do when 2 packs start howling and I'm right in the middle?



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

I went out the other night and had 2 packs of coyotes start howling about 200 yards apart and I was set up right in the middle. I wasn't sure what to do and it seemed like they drove each other off. Any thoughts?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Hard to say. They could be from the same group. Were there any locator yips or calls coming from any of them? Sounds like a great spot to keep going to.


----------



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

This is what it sounded like... First I did 2 short howls, trying to locate something. About 30 seconds later, there was a howl due South of my location in the brush and it was followed by some yips. Sounded like the source of the sound was moving back and forth, which makes be think there were at least 2 in that small group. 

Then, another few seconds later there was another short howl and some yips / whining coming from the East. Then they started going back and forth for about 5 mins and gradually started getting further apart. Then I tried a pup in distress for a few minutes but that was probably after they were well out of the area.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

One afternoon about ten years ago I tried a new spot. At 5:30 all coyote hell broke loose about 50 yards south of me, but I never could see one. They are tough bastards to figure out.


----------



## oaksrus (Aug 28, 2015)

If you had yotes on both sides, you were likely busted. Game over. Exciting though is it not....


----------



## Masondrew (Jul 20, 2018)

A couple of times at the end of my sits I have tried crow fight calls. And a coyote showed itself. However the other 97% of the time nothing. So if any of you out there gets the magical set let me know.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

HungryHunter said:


> I went out the other night and had 2 packs of coyotes start howling about 200 yards apart and I was set up right in the middle. I wasn't sure what to do and it seemed like they drove each other off. Any thoughts?


Coyote showdown


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

**** fight


----------



## Coyotedown (Jun 26, 2016)

Calling them in distress calls favorite and never fail anyone use jackrabbit distress I brought one on accident haven't used since lived in Cali and since then it's my main distress I don't know if it's because it's something they haven't heard before but sounds similar to cotton tail had them come in on that when nothing working and or easy call out as calling pet black lab in the house wondering if anyone has had same results or if haven't tried it I recommend to give it shot!!!!


----------

